# postfix trouble / no telnet connections ! [solved]

## Mgiese

hi there,

i used the guide to do my setup : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

postfix can send and receive local mail, and i can sent mails to various "INTERNET" locations.

if i try to telnet my server i get the following result : 

```

$ telnet myserver 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to myserver.at.home.

Escape character is '^]'.

Connection closed by foreign host.
```

 the second time i start the connection i can type in anything i want but the server never responds to enything. After a while the server closes the connection.

the estimated result of the output should be : 

```
# telnet localhost 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mail.domain.com ESMTP Postfix

EHLO domain.com

250-mail.domain.com

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250-XVERP

250 8BITMIME

^]

telnet> quit

```

any suggestions here ??

----------

## magic919

newaliases?

----------

## Mgiese

hi,

```

<root@myserver.de>:

Connected_to_85.xxx.xx.xxx_but_connection_died._(#4.4.2)/I'm_not_going_to_try_again;_this_message_has_been_in_the_queue_too_long./

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.
```

```
# Basic system aliases -- these MUST be present.

MAILER-DAEMON:      postmaster

postmaster:         root

# General redirections for pseudo accounts.

adm:                root

bin:                root

daemon:             root

exim:               root

lp:                 root

mail:               root

named:              root

nobody:             root

postfix:            root

# Well-known aliases -- these should be filled in!

# root:

# operator:

# Standard RFC2142 aliases

abuse:              postmaster

ftp:                root

hostmaster:         root

news:               usenet

noc:                root

security:           root

usenet:             root

uucp:               root

webmaster:          root

www:                webmaster

# trap decode to catch security attacks

# decode:           /dev/null

root: root@myserver.de

info: info@myserver.de

user1: user1@myserver.de
```

i`d say everything that should be there is there ?? please correct me if i am wrong ... THX

----------

## magic919

Have you run it?

----------

## Mgiese

?? yes i run the newaliases script if that is what you mean ....

or do you mean postfix ?? that should be self-explaining since port 25 is listening ...

----------

## magic919

Yes I mean the script.  It should create the hash of the aliases file.

Now you need to check the mail server logs to see what Postfix is complaining of.

----------

## Mgiese

as suggested here : http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html#logging

i checked /var/mail

but all there is, is an empty file called "norights"

i also checked etc/syslog.conf as suggested in the guide mentioned above .. but i got no file /etc/sysconf.log

----------

## magic919

Assuming you use some kind of syslog please check in /var/logs/ for a file called messages or maillog.

----------

## Mgiese

oh my old "messages" was 2 gb or more  :Very Happy: 

i guess this is what causes the trouble :

```
Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: connect from mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.23]

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_list_match: mailout-de.gmx.net: no match

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_list_match: 213.165.64.23: no match

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_list_match: mailout-de.gmx.net: no match

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_list_match: 213.165.64.23: no match

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_hostname: mailout-de.gmx.net ~? 192.168.178.44/24

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: match_hostaddr: 213.165.64.23 ~? 192.168.xxx.44/24

Nov 16 16:00:13 myserver postfix/smtpd[11760]: fatal: non-null host address bits in "192.168.xxx.44/24", perhaps you should use "192.168.178.0/24" instead

Nov 16 16:00:14 myserver postfix/master[11274]: warning: process //usr/lib64/postfix/smtpd pid 11760 exit status 1

Nov 16 16:00:14 myserver postfix/master[11274]: warning: //usr/lib64/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

```

any suggestions ??

----------

## magic919

Concentrate on the fatal part of the log.

----------

## Mgiese

i did. thank you very much for your help !!

----------

## magic919

No problem.  Do take a look at logrotate and logwatch for those logs.

----------

